# just bought a palit 2080TI..



## trog100 (Oct 22, 2018)

it will be here tomorrow.. they are listed at £1299 on scan uk.. i was tempted with a £1150 special offer on ebuyer.. he he

i dont need the f-cking thing but the nag to keep up got the better of me.. 

trog


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i was tempted with a £1150 special offer on ebuyer.. he he


Still a hell of a lot of money, enjoy that purchase though.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 22, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i dont need the f-cking thing but the nag to keep up got the better of me..
> 
> trog



Lol ... I used to do that all the time  

 Would be good to read your experience with the card after a few months.

Enjoy benching and gaming on your new purchase


----------



## trog100 (Oct 22, 2018)

just like everyone else i have been knocking it for the price.. but have still ended up buying one.. he he..

i also have a sneaking  suspicion that when the pain of buying the first one wears off i might end up buying another one.. tis the way my mind works.. 

trog


----------



## qubit (Oct 22, 2018)

£1300 for a graphics card...

I agree about not buying from ebuyer though, at any price, bunch of scam artists. I've not bought a thing off them since they stitched me up several years ago and they have a deservedly bad reputation. I hope they go bust. Yes, I hate them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2018)

trog100 said:


> it will be here tomorrow.. they are listed at £1299 on scan uk.. i was tempted with a £1150 special offer on ebuyer.. he he
> 
> i dont need the f-cking thing but the nag to keep up got the better of me..
> 
> trog



I guess your kids & pet dog will have to skip a few meals now?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 22, 2018)

Don't you dare put that weird 75 FPS cap on it (was it 75?  )


----------



## trog100 (Oct 22, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Don't you dare put that weird 75 FPS cap on it (was it 75?  )




that came off when swapped my pair of room heater 980ti cards for a pair of roughly the same performance but much less power hungry 1070 cards..



trog


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2018)

I nV you  
good choice, sli is shit these days, single gpu is the way to go.


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2018)

Gonna fire up a mining program on it? I'd be curious what it does.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 22, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I nV you
> good choice, sli is shit these days, single gpu is the way to go.



That was so bad 

He's saying he might SLI them at some point, in fact, I know he's going to


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2018)

nv link works better

https://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/G...ink/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png

55% vs 43% scaling on a card that's already faster out of the box by like 35%.

4K for 2080Ti SLI is like running 1080 SLI at 1440p, there'll be cpu bottlenecks all the time.

I meant it's a good choice he didn't buy 2x 1080Ti,which he could have with 1200


----------



## trog100 (Oct 22, 2018)

hat said:


> Gonna fire up a mining program on it? I'd be curious what it does.



nice hash is all set up and ready to click on hat i will give it a try when the new card gets here. .. i could be wrong but i doubt it will beat the pair of 1070 cards.. mining dosnt have scaling problems.. 

and vayra nice to see you have confidence i me.. mind you i would probably end up capping the bloody things.. i would be back to the 980TI room heater days just with more grunt.. he he..

the bottom line is when you stick more than one 250 plus watt card in the same mid tower case you get heat problems.. my 75 fps capping was just one of the ways i got round it..

as i keep saying i dont need all this power but for reasons i aint gonna dig too deep into i just like having it.. he he

trog

ps.. a pair of 1080tI cards in sli was one of the options i thought of cucker.. so was a pair of 2070 cards in sli but nvidia gimped that option so in one sense the single 2080tI was a reluctant option.. ebuyer just tempted me with their special offer email spam.. it was a genuine spur of the moment buy as is often the case with me..


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I meant it's a good choice he didn't buy 2x 1080Ti,which he could have with 1200


He could have, and have £200 spare. Because used 1080 tis are easily found at £500 - If it was me I would've went sli but that would've been my personal decision.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2018)

I'd prefer 2080ti over 1080ti sli.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'd prefer 2080ti over 1080ti sli.


Sure and that's your preference, I'd prefer to put the £200 towards a 34" ultrawide or keep it as money saved, if scaling isn't any good you just disable a card - not that difficult.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2018)

Judging from how many games just don't scale, I only see SLI as an extravagant option to use as an addition to already having the most powerful card, not as a means of creating a bettter bang for the buck alternative of buying single most powerful card there is.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Judging from how many games just don't scale, I only see SLI as an extravagant option to use as an addition to already having the most powerful card, not as a means of creating a bettter bang for the buck option instaed of buying single most powerful card there is.


Fair enough but for me a single 1080 ti is enough : )


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Fair enough but for me a single 1080 ti is enough : )


It's very fast but not that it can't be faster. Especially if he wants to push as close to 165 fps as he can.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> It's very fast but not that it can't be faster. Especially if he wants to push as close to 165 fps as he can.


Very true, 165hz at 1440p is nowhere near easy to run, a 2080 ti will do well, but not in the value department.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 22, 2018)

trog100 said:


> it will be here tomorrow.. they are listed at £1299 on scan uk.. i was tempted with a £1150 special offer on ebuyer.. he he
> 
> i dont need the f-cking thing but the nag to keep up got the better of me..
> 
> trog



 You're a stronger man than me, I always have instant regret when I purchase new video cards, even though I have loved them for many many years.  The only things I don't regret purchasing I think ,are storage drives


----------



## trog100 (Oct 22, 2018)

i tend to have instant regret whenever i spend large chunks money.. but i know its coming and prepare for it.. have learned to say f-ck it.. he he

trog


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2018)

I have instant regret when I spend money, even when it's on something _necessary_...


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2018)

qubit said:


> £1300 for a graphics card...
> 
> I agree about not buying from ebuyer though, at any price, bunch of scam artists. I've not bought a thing off them since they stitched me up several years ago and they have a deservedly bad reputation. I hope they go bust. Yes, I hate them.



I'd never have guessed...  Is it bad to ask what they have done so badly??



cucker tarlson said:


> I nV you
> good choice, sli is shit these days, single gpu is the way to go.





cucker tarlson said:


> I'd prefer 2080ti over 1080ti sli.



I did buy two 1080 Ti's recently but not so much for SLI but for my daugther and girl friend..  If I ever get chance to actually use them together in SLI, it'll just be fun!! 

@trog100   Please do let us know what you think of the card and how it performs   Will be very interesting to know!!


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

hat said:


> I have instant regret when I spend money, even when it's on something _necessary_...




LOL yeah thats what im like now heeh ... i just can't bring myself to terms I have to buy food at the least lol

Well not that bad ..... but i do find myself moaning about the price of food these days lol


----------



## trog100 (Oct 23, 2018)

well its arrived.. first impressions are its huge but no bigger than my palit jetstream 1070 cards when i took them out.. it looks nice as well..

its installed given a quick overclock and test  run  using furmark and 3dmark.. its very quiet and furmark takes the temps to 64 C after a few minutes running..

i used the same overclock figures as i used with my palit 1070 cards.. using the palit thundermaster software + 152 on the core and + 620 on the memory..

this isnt fine tuning just the first figures i bunged in..












a youtube unboxing video not by me but it gives a very good idea of what the card looks like..










trog


----------



## qubit (Oct 23, 2018)

trog100 said:


> its very quiet


Yeah, I remember my Palit GTX 1080 was really quiet too. Such an important performance metric.

Enjoy your new card.


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

Surprised it Micron ram, I thought they'd have put something like Samsung in there??  

Still looks like a solid performer there @trog100    Have you any games in mind you're going to put it through it's paces??


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 23, 2018)

hat said:


> I have instant regret when I spend money, even when it's on something _necessary_...


I regretted buying a used 2010 car some years ago but then I remember when I had to take the city bus for 3 hours to get to work 10 years ago.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 23, 2018)

a quick sum up.. a single palit 2020ti beats the best my pair of palit 1070 cards can do in all things i have tried.. in times spy benchmarks by about 15% and firestrike benchmarks by a little less than 10%.. 

the cards runs about 60C with 70% fan duty.. the amount the card boost is governed by the power setting.. upping the max power setting to 110% ups the amount the card boosts.. it does this without doing anything else..

there are plenty of gaming benchmarks to look at but a single 2080 ti is about twice as fast as a single 1070.. in sli mode it (the difference) all comes down to sli game scaling.. 

trog


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2018)

how's 8700k handling it ?


----------



## trog100 (Oct 23, 2018)

the 8700K handles it fine but lower the resolution enough and any cpu will become the limiter..

a screenshot of the heaven benchmark.. power set at 115% which is the max it will go plus 165 on the core and 620 on the memory..

the card is actually boosting to about 1920 running heaven at 1440 it boosts more running valley.. lower the power to 100% and the boost drops to just over 1800.. i recon this particular card is near its stable limits on the setting i have..

it runs cool and near silent.. all in all a nice card.. its a shame the f-cking things cost so much.. he he






trog


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

Must resist ... must resist buying hardware i dont need, must resist, must build another PC damit!


----------



## trog100 (Oct 23, 2018)

hat said:


> Gonna fire up a mining program on it? I'd be curious what it does.



1.35 dollars a day on nicehash.. roughly about the same as a pair of 1070 cards.. which figures cos a 2080ti has about twice the grunt of a 1070 and mining has no scaling problems.. he he

trog


----------



## trog100 (Oct 25, 2018)

readings from the latest zpu-z.. i think the one i posted earlier is wrong on the core readings though this one seems to be wrong on the memory speeds.. its should be 7747 on my card.. 7000 default..






trog


----------



## Komshija (Oct 25, 2018)

That's a hell lot of money for a single GPU.  Still, it will rock in gaming, I'm sure. 



hat said:


> I have instant regret when I spend money, even when it's on something _necessary_...


The best thing is when you buy some high end stuff and a few weeks later the price drops by 15% or more.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 25, 2018)

and now for me to offend a few sensibilities.. he he

heaven at 1440 capped to 100 fps.. super quiet super cool no ups and downs and a steady 100 fps should be enough for any f-cker.. 

mind you i do run g-sync..






trog


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2018)

phill said:


> . Is it bad to ask what they have done so badly??


They have a Reputation for their support/RMA staff to decline ................well documented via google ect


----------



## flmatter (Oct 25, 2018)

OutThereSomewhere said:


> back to square one and wondering what to buy next


I am a mechanic and I never have this/these problems. Always have a project or 3 to do.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 25, 2018)

hat said:


> I have instant regret when I spend money, even when it's on something _necessary_...



  This is the exact reason I have a computer chair that looks like a goddamn crime scene.   Or like I've eaten 15 pounds of beans a day for the last five years


----------



## trog100 (Oct 27, 2018)

final 3dmark scores and gpu-z after a bit of tweaking and running.. gaming stable..











the actual boost boost is between 1900 and 2100.. that is with a 115% max power setting lowering the max power setting lowers the boost.. 

trog


----------



## OutThereSomewhere (Oct 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> tell that to my wife. She gets pissed because of all the polyurethane "leather" pieces that are all around my house.  When I stand up ,they stick to my pants ,or shirt and fall off at some point
> 
> It's hard to find a suitable chair though, *I'm a pretty big guy and once you reach the 250 to 300 pound range* chairs tend to die quickly



Off topic I know but a serious question non the less. How's the Prostate? 
Assuming you are of a trip down to the Doc's for a finger up the bum age that is


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 28, 2018)

Keep the posts on topic.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 5, 2018)

'Grats on the purchase of that kickbutt card, I have one like it myself! I find MSI AB a better utility than Palit's own Thunder Master, and GPUZ sensor has indicated that the card would boost to 2010MHz should the game require it.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 5, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> 'Grats on the purchase of that kickbutt card, I have one like it myself! I find MSI AB a better utility than Palit's own Thunder Master, and GPUZ sensor has indicated that the card would boost to 2010MHz should the game require it.



most people prefer the MSI one... call me odd for using thundermaster.. but i have tried them all.. 

trog


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 10, 2018)

I guess I'll be getting one in 2023 or something. Just got 980 last year and still purrs like a kitten.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 13, 2018)

final 3dmark scores after a little more tweaking..






trog


----------



## trog100 (Nov 25, 2018)

just to add.. Palit have released a new bios giving 126% on the power slider as opposed to the original 115%..

i am now running the card at + 100mhz on the core + 750mhz on the memory.. what i consider a mild overclock for this particular card.. i have also turned gsync off set the monitor to a 120 refresh rate and frame capped the card to 120 fps to match.. power and voltage setting are at stock.. 

the card is running problem free.. no space invaders as yet.. i have stressed the card and played ashes of the singularity crazy setting.. for a fair few hours on it..  he he..

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 25, 2018)

trog100 said:


> just to add.. Palit have released a new bios giving 126% on the power slider as opposed to the original 115%..
> 
> i am now running the card at + 100mhz on the core + 750mhz on the memory.. what i consider a mild overclock for this particular card.. i have also turned gsync off set the monitor to a 120 refresh rate and frame capped the card to 120 fps to match.. power and voltage setting are at stock..
> 
> ...



Glad to hear, duds are annoying


----------



## trog100 (Nov 25, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Glad to hear, duds are annoying



there is a video of one failing.. a guy streaming a farming sim the space invaders arrive and the card dies.. it a wasnt a new card so they can seem okay at first but still fail.. 

mine is about a month old now.. i am sure nvidia knows what the problem is with some cards but they aint letting on.. he he

ones with samsung memory are still failing so it isnt that.. 

trog


----------



## bug (Nov 25, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> This is the exact reason I have a computer chair that looks like a goddamn crime scene.   Or like I've eaten 15 pounds of beans a day for the last five years


Are implying there's something amiss with that chair? Because I don't see it 
Joking aside, my old chair didn't look too far off yours. I only replaced it because I wanted something with mesh for my back. Makes a huge difference during the summer.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 25, 2018)

trog100 said:


> just to add.. Palit have released a new bios giving 126% on the power slider as opposed to the original 115%..
> 
> i am now running the card at + 100mhz on the core + 750mhz on the memory.. what i consider a mild overclock for this particular card.. i have also turned gsync off set the monitor to a 120 refresh rate and frame capped the card to 120 fps to match.. power and voltage setting are at stock..
> 
> ...



First batch EVGA 2080Ti here. OC scanner gives me +172 core. With EVGA’s power slider to 130% the card can do a constant 2095~2100 boost during stress test. That is with +500 Vram only. Somehow I feel the Vram OC may cause more harm than good.

Either way the card as been working perfectly. VR, regular monitor gaming, GPU-Blast protein alignment. No problem at all.  And EVGA’s customer service also gives me extra peace of mind as well.

Comparing with my previous flagship GPU purchase I am a lot happier this time. A lot less initial launch driver issues and no more coil/pump noise.


----------



## qubit (Nov 25, 2018)

phill said:


> I'd never have guessed... Is it bad to ask what they have done so badly??


Sorry bud, meant to get back to you sooner.

Basically, there's a design fault with the fan circuit (firmware keeps sending the fan a pulse of current) that keeps making the fan click annoyingly every second when in off mode. Noise started happening after around 2 days of use as the fan got slightly damaged from the constant pulses. Research revealed these things once I'd noticed it and it wasn't possible to upgrade the firmware to stop this unnecessary noise. Imagine a near silent room with a gaming PC especially built for silence and this fucking noise going on 24/7. Drove me spare very quickly and forced me to put back my old PSU I wanted to upgrade from.

ebuyer then wouldn't give me a refund, because I'd reported it later than 28 days and insisted on a repair only. Thing is, I only opened the box after 28 days because I had so many other things on at  the time.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2018)

@qubit - isn't a problem sir, you're a busy man!! 

That's pretty piss poor dealing for ebuyer, they've normally been fine whenever I have had any issues, but then I hear my best mate had issues with Scan and aside from a few things not being in stock for me over however many years I've been dealing with them, I've not had a problem, even when I bought some GTX 580s and they lowered the price..  Emailed them asking them for the difference back, they soon sorted it out..  Should have bought a 4th one then!! lol


----------



## trog100 (Nov 25, 2018)

qubit said:


> Sorry bud, meant to get back to you sooner.
> 
> Basically, there's a design fault with the fan circuit (firmware keeps sending the fan a pulse of current) that keeps making the fan click annoyingly every second when in off mode. Noise started happening after around 2 days of use as the fan got slightly damaged from the constant pulses. Research revealed these things once I'd noticed it and it wasn't possible to upgrade the firmware to stop this unnecessary noise. Imagine a near silent room with a gaming PC especially built for silence and this fucking noise going on 24/7. Drove me spare very quickly and forced me to put back my old PSU I wanted to upgrade from.
> 
> ebuyer then wouldn't give me a refund, because I'd reported it later than 28 days and insisted on a repair only. Thing is, I only opened the box after 28 days because I had so many other things on at  the time.



i would put something like that down to "sh-t happens".. but maybe my expectations are not as high as yours.. he he

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 12, 2019)

an update on this one.. after working fine for a couple of months the cards vram is dying.. it now artifacts and crashes to the desktop at default memory settings.. 

this has just started happening over the last few days.. the card still works with memory speeds clocked down form the stock 7000 to 6000.. its definitely a memory problem and its rapidly getting worse..

i have started an RMA with ebuyer.. will see how it goes.. 

trog


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

trog100 said:


> an update on this one.. after working fine for a couple of months the cards vram is dying.. it now artifacts and crashes to the desktop at default memory settings..
> 
> this has just started happening over the last few days.. the card still works with memory speeds clocked down form the stock 7000 to 6000.. its definitely a memory problem and its rapidly getting worse..
> 
> ...



At least it didn't go up in flames.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 12, 2019)

Well that sucks, not surprised though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Well that sucks, not surprised though.



Yup bad QC


----------



## trog100 (Jan 12, 2019)

this card passed all the testing i gave it with flying colours.. two months down the line its starting to fail..

not a good sign some kind of degrade has taken place.. most of the fuss about failing 2080ti cards has died down.. but if my card is anything to go by the story isnt over yet..

my card has had roughly 200 hours gaming use.. mostly on ashes and farcry 5.. its now f-cked.. he he..

currently its still working at -1000 (the max down-clock) on the memory speeds.. i expect it to give up the ghost completely soon..

this hasnt been a gradual thing its pretty much happened rapidly over the last few days..

trog


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

trog100 said:


> this card passed all the testing i gave it with flying colours.. two months down the line its starting to fail..
> 
> not a good sign some kind of degrade has taken place.. most of the fuss about failing 2080ti cards has died down.. but if my card is anything to go by the story isnt over yet..
> 
> ...



Hopefully you dont get one from same batch, copy down model and serial number


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 12, 2019)

trog100 said:


> this card passed all the testing i gave it with flying colours.. two months down the line its starting to fail..
> 
> not a good sign some kind of degrade has taken place.. most of the fuss about failing 2080ti cards has died down.. but if my card is anything to go by the story isnt over yet..
> 
> ...



I wont say "told you so"... but... I did 

Hope your next one wont fail!


----------



## trog100 (Jan 12, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I wont say "told you so"... but... I did
> 
> Hope your next one wont fail!



in theory these things should last years.. i also hope my next one dosnt fail.. he he.

mine has now started crashing back to the desktop even with the memory set at -1000.. its basically unusable.. i am gonna borrow a 1070 card to use while the other one is away..

trog


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 12, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I wont say "told you so"... but... I did
> 
> Hope your next one wont fail!


I don't know how I feel right now, having brought a Zotac 2080Ti yesterday based on reference PCB. 



the54thvoid said:


> Ah, that sucks. Really backs up the Micron memory issue...


And I got Micron memory


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 12, 2019)

Ah, that sucks. Really backs up the Micron memory issue...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 12, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> I don't know how I feel right now, having brought a Zotac 2080Ti yesterday based on reference PCB.
> 
> 
> And I got Micron memory



assuming you have a decent warranty you should not have problems.. sooner or later whatever the problem is it must get sorted out.. he he

trog


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 12, 2019)

That's awful. Let us know if you succeed in your RMA, please.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 12, 2019)

well i have removed the dud 2080ti card and installed what was one of my 1070 sli cards.. 

there is no outward signs of problems with the 2080ti card it stills looks like new..

interestingly at 1440 farcry 5 at ultra setting which is the game i have been playing works fine on the 1070 card.. i cant tell the difference.. he he

trog


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 13, 2019)

trog100 said:


> assuming you have a decent warranty you should not have problems.. sooner or later whatever the problem is it must get sorted out.. he he
> 
> trog


This card comes with 3+2 year extended warranty, I just hope they honor it.
Unlike XFX that basically told me to F myself with a cactus when by Vega 56 went on fire.
I promptly F my self with a cactus by getting a 2080ti. 
XFX / AMD can shove their Radeon VII up where the sun don't shine.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 13, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> This card comes with 3+2 year extended warranty, I just hope they honor it.
> Unlike XFX that basically told me to F myself with a cactus when by Vega 56 went on fire.
> I promptly F my self with a cactus by getting a 2080ti.
> XFX / AMD can shove their Radeon VII up where the sun don't shine.



Lmao. Brutal.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 13, 2019)

Maybe the 2080ti wasn't worth it to buy it. A lot of my friends are staying with what they have, 1070 or 1080s for now. Out of 9 people that I know or game with, only 1 upgraded to a 2070.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 13, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> Maybe the 2080ti wasn't worth it to buy it. A lot of my friends are staying with what they have, 1070 or 1080s for now. Out of 9 people that I know or game with, only 1 upgraded to a 2070.


None of the RTX series are of good absolute value, they offered one of the least performance increase per generation for the most price increase of any gen.
So unless you have no choice but to buy something, waiting out this gen is your best bet.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 13, 2019)

the 1070 i just dropped in to use while waiting for a new 2080ti tells me for certain that at 1440 i really dont need any more power.. i am seeing around 90 fps in farcry 5 on ultra settings.. 

90 fps in plenty enough for me.. mind you i knew this when i bought the 2080ti.. swapping down to a single 1070 is just reinforcing that belief.. 

the average gamer really has no need to buy into this 20XX series of cards..  the older 10XX is plenty good enough.. 

trog


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 13, 2019)

trog100 said:


> the 1070 i just dropped in to use while waiting for a new 2080ti tells me for certain that at 1440 i really dont need any more power.. i am seeing around 90 fps in farcry 5 on ultra settings..
> 
> 90 fps in plenty enough for me.. mind you i knew this when i bought the 2080ti.. swapping down to a single 1070 is just reinforcing that belief..
> 
> ...


Why did you upgrade to the current generation, I'm just wondering. Dont have to answer, its cool is you dont or do answer.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 13, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> Why did you upgrade to the current generation, I'm just wondering. Dont have to answer, its cool is you dont or do answer.



i dont mind answering.. first like buying tech stuff.. second i just felt the "need" no matter how irrational that sounds. he he

i also dont mind admitting i buy stuff i dont need just because i can.. i bought a 2080ti card because it is the first card i consider a genuine upgrade to the pair of 1070 cards i was running in SLI mode.. i might have gone for a pair of 2070 cards but Nvidia in their wisdom gimped the sli option on anything less than a pair of 2080 cards and that even for me  would have cost way too much.. 

trog


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 13, 2019)

Sorry to hear that you are having troubles.

Meanwhile this EVGA 2080Ti is still going strong here. I bought the extra warranty to extend to 5yra in total just in case.


----------



## blued (Jan 13, 2019)

trog100 said:


> this card passed all the testing i gave it with flying colours.. two months down the line its starting to fail..
> 
> not a good sign some kind of degrade has taken place.. most of the fuss about failing 2080ti cards has died down.. but if my card is anything to go by the story isnt over yet..
> 
> ...


Pls also post this at Nvidia forum, get your details added to the growing list there.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/board/227/geforce-rtx-20-series/
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tHgGDGrG-3Vf7_b82KX_lZ4-9M/edit#gid=216338597


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> This card comes with 3+2 year extended warranty, I just hope they honor it.
> Unlike XFX that basically told me to F myself with a cactus when by Vega 56 went on fire.
> I promptly F my self with a cactus by getting a 2080ti.
> XFX / AMD can shove their Radeon VII up where the sun don't shine.



Not amd but xfx fault for it, amd just provides the gpu die, xfx builds the pcb.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 14, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not amd but xfx fault for it, amd just provides the gpu die, xfx builds the pcb.


When I complained to the Consumer Council, XFX reply was it was against AMD policy etc, and with a screenshot with an e-mail from AMD.
So yeah AMD at the very least played along with XFX on that matter, and it was a reference card.
A card that ignited on its own during normal use is apperently "Constumer Induced Damage".
Complete with a PDF showing warranty terms where damage to pci-e connector by IMPACT DAMAGE is not cover by warrranty.
I showed them pictures of the PCI-E connector being charred from the heat, while the PCB is structurely intact with no dents / nicks.
So 11/10 for AMD / XFX not to read their own PDF. BTW there are no warranty terms etc in the box either.
I guess crashing your car is the same as the car burning up on the highway with you in it. 

The PCI-E slot on my X399 board melted as well, thank god Asrock didn't just out right deny warranty on something that might not be their fault.
It also left soot on my Xonar STX II sound card.
XFX also denied themselves as the manufacturer of all things.
It really doesn't matter for the costumer, that who made the thing.
When an HP / Dell machine failed you go to HP / Dell for warranty, not RMA your cpu to Intel / AMD so their policy shouldn't concern you either way. 


Spoiler: Image


----------



## trog100 (Jan 14, 2019)

i have posted this in the other 2080ti issues thread..

i now have an rma arranged for my two month old palit gaming pro oc 2080ti card.. having spoken with an Ebuyer UK service engineer they are aware of issues with these cards and how they are failing he seemed apologetic and did say they were getting less palit cards back than others.. 

i confirmed a pretty standard UK warranty period of two years and this will start again from when i receive the replacement card..

having checked around the internet i cant find any comment regarding 2080ti failures later than mid November.. its just as if the problem has gone away but it quite clearly hasnt..

the problem seems to be a memory issue artifacting and lock ups or crashing to the desktop.. 

i assume sooner or later whatever is causing the problem will get fixed at source and we will know a little more.. 

my advice to anyone that has one of these cards is to check your warranty.. you may need it..

a couple of weeks back i would have been one of those people saying "my 2080ti card is working fine" .. sadly this is no longer the case.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 14, 2019)

What is happening??


----------



## spaceZ (Apr 27, 2019)

@trog100 - Did you have success with Palit RMA?  

I have Palit RTX2080Ti GamingP OC 11G since early Dec. 2018, just started to go bad on me now after 4 months of no problems.  "space invaders" like artifacts and lock-up when card hits 70+ C under load - game or stress test.  

Will talk to Scan.co.uk about return on Monday.


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 27, 2019)

There is clip on Youtube that says this is now a known issue and it is due to the Micron GDDR6 memory chips failing.  I have EVGA RTX 2080 XC which according to GPU-Z has Samsung GDDR6.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 27, 2019)

spaceZ said:


> @trog100 - Did you have success with Palit RMA?
> 
> I have Palit RTX2080Ti GamingP OC 11G since early Dec. 2018, just started to go bad on me now after 4 months of no problems.  "space invaders" like artifacts and lock-up when card hits 70+ C under load - game or stress test.
> 
> Will talk to Scan.co.uk about return on Monday.



i dont think you will have any problems.. i didnt but mine came from ebuyer not scan..

your warranty should also start over again from when you get your new one..

trog

ps.. the reason for these cards failing is still a mystery.. ones with samsung memory have also failed..


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, I have seen some posts that say that.  I will not be pushing my memory and maybe that is why Afterburner runs Memory clock at 6800 instead of rated 7000.....


----------



## bug (Apr 27, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i dont think you will have any problems.. i didnt but mine came from ebuyer not scan..
> 
> your warranty should also start over again from when you get your new one..
> 
> ...


The cards just can't take the price tag


----------



## raptori (Apr 27, 2019)

Russ64 said:


> There is clip on Youtube that says this is now a known issue and it is due to the Micron GDDR6 memory chips failing.  I have EVGA RTX 2080 XC which according to GPU-Z has Samsung GDDR6.



Is there is a way to know what's the card's memory before buying although I've read that even cards with Samsung memory have failed too , I want to upgrade to 2070 but these artifacts issue holding me off.


----------



## bug (Apr 27, 2019)

raptori said:


> Is there is a way to know what's the card's memory before buying although I've read that even cards with Samsung memory have failed too , I want to upgrade to 2070 but these artifacts issue holding me off.


I thought these problems were confined to 2080Ti.


----------



## raptori (Apr 27, 2019)

bug said:


> I thought these problems were confined to 2080Ti.



No 2070s are failing too also "space invaders"


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/9u3l4f


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Skip it rtrt/rtx is broken, grab a 1660, 1080ti R7/VII or V56/64...


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 28, 2019)

It really wasn't a big issue in the first place. You'll have as good a chance to get a failed non Turing based card as you would Turing really. If the issue was prevalent, we'd still be hearing about it all over the web.


----------



## spaceZ (Apr 28, 2019)

@trog100 Thanks.   I'll try to remember to post on how process goes.  

I'm thinking of ordering a cheap video card -GT 1030 maybe - to use for for non-GPU intensive work during replacement interval as my 7940x CPU has no graphics capability.   This is also in case of future problems with the replacement 2080Ti...


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 28, 2019)

raptori said:


> No 2070s are failing too also "space invaders"
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/9u3l4f



"I have been hearing" is a good sign you can completely ignore a reddit post.

Do that.


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 28, 2019)

I guess there is a "normal" failure rate for all products and I have seen numbers of 3 - 5% mentioned but of course nVidia will not publish actual numbers.  Sales are also down due to the collapse of cryptomining and the high price of RTX.  Plus in forums you only read about the failures and not all the good ones.

I just ran OC scanner on mine and got up to 2085 GPU Clock (power limit at 130%, no OC on voltage or Mem clock).  Looks stable so hope it says that way, I am Folding on it but at lower clocks (-135 GPU to keep temps at ~66c).


----------



## trog100 (Apr 28, 2019)

spaceZ said:


> @trog100 Thanks.   I'll try to remember to post on how process goes.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a cheap video card -GT 1030 maybe - to use for for non-GPU intensive work during replacement interval as my 7940x CPU has no graphics capability.   This is also in case of future problems with the replacement 2080Ti...



mine was pretty quick.. i think it took five days in all..

trog


----------



## bug (Apr 29, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> It really wasn't a big issue in the first place. You'll have as good a chance to get a failed non Turing based card as you would Turing really. If the issue was prevalent, we'd still be hearing about it all over the web.


Nvidia could have killed this story fast, releasing numbers for these and other models or generations. For some reason, they chose not to


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 29, 2019)

bug said:


> Nvidia could have killed this story fast, releasing numbers for these and other models or generations. For some reason, they chose not to


I'd imagine the percent may be a bit higher, but, the world was not crumbling around them like some users here thought/wanted it to.


----------



## 64K (Apr 29, 2019)

Nvidia has kind of admitted that there was a problem with the early production 2080 Ti cards. They posted this on their GeForce forum in Nov last year:

"_Limited test escapes from early boards caused the issues some customers have experienced with RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition. We stand ready to help any customers who are experiencing problems. Please visit www.nvidia.com/support to chat live with the NVIDIA tech support team (or to send us an email) and we’ll take care of it._"

They switched to Samsung VRAM chips on the next runs and as far as I recall there weren't as many problems as the first runs using Micron chips although Nvidia has denied the switch to Samsung chips had anything to do with the cards artifacting and dying.

https://www.techspot.com/news/77445-nvidia-addresses-failing-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-cards.html


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 29, 2019)

OFN....all of it. A good reminder though.

Surely someone will still blame the Micron memory even though its been posted here there and everywhere nothing was proven.


----------



## bug (Apr 29, 2019)

64K said:


> Nvidia has kind of admitted that there was a problem with the early production 2080 Ti cards. They posted this on their GeForce forum in Nov last year:
> 
> "_Limited test escapes from early boards caused the issues some customers have experienced with RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition. We stand ready to help any customers who are experiencing problems. Please visit www.nvidia.com/support to chat live with the NVIDIA tech support team (or to send us an email) and we’ll take care of it._"
> 
> ...


Well, _every_ failing card is a problem. My gut feeling is Nvidia's refusal to out numbers on it (or state the nature of the failure, for that matter) only made this one seem worse than it really was.
At the end of the day, it's not like anyone was left with a broken card.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 29, 2019)

it still bothers me a bit that they are still failing ..

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 29, 2019)

trog100 said:


> it still bothers me a bit that they are still failing ..
> 
> trog


Every card has failures. Are you upset with everyone for failures or artificially making this one more notable (for no reason)? Its over. Gone. Past. 

Move on.


----------



## bug (Apr 29, 2019)

trog100 said:


> it still bothers me a bit that they are still failing ..
> 
> trog


I could sell you my GTX 1060. It's guaranteed to be immortal


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 29, 2019)

bug said:


> Well, _every_ failing card is a problem. My gut feeling is Nvidia's refusal to out numbers on it (or state the nature of the failure, for that matter) only made this one seem worse than it really was.
> At the end of the day, it's not like anyone was left with a broken card.



Pretty much this. Nvidia hate bad PR but forget stealth PR is perceived far worse.


----------



## 64K (Apr 29, 2019)

bug said:


> Well, _every_ failing card is a problem. My gut feeling is Nvidia's refusal to out numbers on it (or state the nature of the failure, for that matter) only made this one seem worse than it really was.
> At the end of the day, it's not like anyone was left with a broken card.



True but some went through an incredible hassle after spending so much money. Having to do multiple RMAs to get a card that didn't artifact and then die. There was just last week someone here posting about having to do a 3rd RMA on a 2080 Ti that was artifacting.

No one should have to go through nonsense like that after spending $1,200 or more on a card.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 29, 2019)

bug said:


> I could sell you my GTX 1060. It's guaranteed to be immortal



i have a redundant mining rig upstairs with 8 1070 cards in it.. so i aint exactly short of graphics cards.. 

i was running a pair of 1070s in sli mode before i bought the 2080 TI.. i didnt  really need the f-cking thing i just fancied buying it.. its now running at a 75% power setting and a 80 fps frame rate cap.. 

i am one of those people that cant tell the difference between 80 fps and 120 fps.. 

trog



EarthDog said:


> Every card has failures. Are you upset with everyone for failures or artificially making this one more notable (for no reason)? Its over. Gone. Past.
> 
> Move on.



i dont think it has.. but you can think so if you want.. and dont forget this old thread fired up again because someone just had a 2080ti fail.. which does kind of make your comment nonsense..

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 29, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i dont think it has.. but you can think so if you want.. and dont forget this old thread fired up again because someone just had a 2080ti fail.. which does kind of make your comment nonsense..


And you are assuming that this failure is above and beyond normal failure rate (as I said artificially inflating it based on nothing)... kind of makes your comment nonsense, chief.

Worth noting that may have been missed is that the card was purchased back in mid-December. It isn't new or 'past the first batch'. So, one more piece of anecdotal data for the old cards. I can see if at this time we saw gobs of cards failing or the samsung batches dropping at the same rate, but the reality is we do not see that. It's done, trog. You don't have to agree, but you would be wrong not to .

As I said, move on.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 29, 2019)

Mine is still going strong. First batch as well. I feel the whole situation may be overblown because some folks “want” the fact to fit their specific narrative.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 30, 2019)

nvidia  admitted there was a problem.. i think there was a problem.. 

it may well have been exaggerated but i did expect a better answer than a few test escapes..

my first card ran fine for over 200 hours of actual gaming then it died.. i still dont know why and doubt i ever will.. 

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 30, 2019)

bug said:


> Well, _every_ failing card is a problem. My gut feeling is Nvidia's refusal to out numbers on it (or state the nature of the failure, for that matter) only made this one seem worse than it really was.
> At the end of the day, it's not like anyone was left with a broken card.



The silence is never positive, it never works and it always breeds speculation.

Another thing it creates is uncertainty among the entire group of customers with a similar card. Who knows, it might crap out some day for undescribed reasons. All of that is something Nvidia alone can eliminate and its much better damage control than what they've done here.



EarthDog said:


> Every card has failures. Are you upset with everyone for failures or artificially making this one more notable (for no reason)? Its over. Gone. Past.
> 
> Move on.



Why do you insist on downplaying everything you come across lately? Even in the face of new occurences? Yes, its still a small percentage, but it still is an unusually high one for such a product. I don't think its bad to acknowledge that. No one is left without a card regardless, nobody is bashing Nvidia for bad customer service... that is not the issue.

Imagine having bought one of these cards with a big pile of hard earned savings/cash. You're not going to be a happy camper seeing these reports.


----------



## bug (Apr 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Why do you insist on downplaying everything you come across lately? Even in the face of new occurences? Yes, *its still a small percentage, but it still is an unusually high one for such a product*. I don't think its bad to acknowledge that. No one is left without a card regardless, nobody is bashing Nvidia for bad customer service... that is not the issue.
> 
> Imagine having bought one of these cards with a big pile of hard earned savings/cash. You're not going to be a happy camper seeing these reports.


Here is where we have a problem. What is the usual percentage for "such a product" and what is the percentage in this particular case?



64K said:


> True but some went through an incredible hassle after spending so much money. Having to do multiple RMAs to get a card that didn't artifact and then die. There was just last week someone here posting about having to do a 3rd RMA on a 2080 Ti that was artifacting.
> 
> No one should have to go through nonsense like that after spending $1,200 or more on a card.


The only point of contention we may have here is that I don't think anyone should ever have to spend anywhere near that sum for a video card in the first place


----------



## Vayra86 (May 1, 2019)

bug said:


> Here is where we have a problem. What is the usual percentage for "such a product" and what is the percentage in this particular case?



There are many signs that there was a batch that had an unusually high amount of failures. That is: 5% or more. Usually RMA rates run about 2-3%. Big die GPUs have a tendency to go higher, and when that happens, its a little event like this one.

It also seems they aren't failing left and right anymore, and there have been steps taken to mitigate the issue. Also, Nvidia thought it necessary to issue a statement.


----------



## bug (May 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> There are many signs that there was a batch that had an unusually high amount of failures. That is: 5% or more. Usually RMA rates run about 2-3%. Big die GPUs have a tendency to go higher, and when that happens, its a little event like this one.
> 
> It also seems they aren't failing left and right anymore, and there have been steps taken to mitigate the issue. Also, Nvidia thought it necessary to issue a statement.


Signs? Really?


----------



## EarthDog (May 1, 2019)

bug said:


> Here is where we have a problem. What is the usual percentage for "such a product" and what is the percentage in this particular case?


A great point and why this conversation really doesnt have an end unless nvidia surfaces their numbers (lol). 

Nobody knows. But weve seen stats from a couple of websites (some French site that stopped doing it but I think Puget systems shows theirs?) with varying rates from maybe 2-4% iirc. There's a bad card here or there which is an outlier but still single digits iirc. Ill bet money they were in the higher side. I'd guess 5% and would be surprised if it was over 10%. I have strong apprehensions (obviously  ) that it is as high as some make it out to be. I believe an AIB(msi?) reported nothing over their averages on their cards.. but to be fair the FE's seemed more afflicted.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## trog100 (May 1, 2019)

mine failed after around 200 hours of gaming use.. at one hours gaming per day that would be 200 days..

i dont know what hours the average 2080ti gamer puts in per day but i have feeling we have a few more failures to come yet.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (May 1, 2019)

I'm sure there are failures to come from every card out there including RTX . 

I wouldnt hold my breath for a spate of failures yet to come, honestly. Weve seen these take months to fail...weve seen it take weeks. They've been out for ~8 months. The 'first batch' that 'slipped through the cracks' has been in the wild since then. We're in the downslope for sure if not back to normal...its been awfully quiet. Lord knows if it still was a significant issue, the people would be vocal about a spate of failures.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 1, 2019)

trog100 said:


> mine failed after around 200 hours of gaming use.. at one hours gaming per day that would be 200 days..
> 
> i dont know what hours the average 2080ti gamer puts in per day but i have feeling we have a few more failures to come yet..
> 
> trog



About 6hrs of heavy CUDA / Tensorflow work with some gaming in between everyday. 

 I believe I got card earlier than you so yeah. No sign of failure yet.


----------



## Zubasa (May 1, 2019)

trog100 said:


> mine failed after around 200 hours of gaming use.. at one hours gaming per day that would be 200 days..
> 
> i dont know what hours the average 2080ti gamer puts in per day but i have feeling we have a few more failures to come yet..
> 
> trog


IDK about what to come, but mine failed 3 weeks ago and recently came back from RMA.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2019)

It's a well known fact that they're has been a higher than usual number of failures with these cards than previous generations, its been reported from many reviews, forums etc which is not the norm hence higher than usual. Why does every single topic on tpu have to turn into a contest or an argument, some people just have to pick apart everything.


----------



## bug (May 1, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It's a well known fact that they're has been a higher than usual number of failures with these cards than previous generations, its been reported from many reviews, forums etc which is not the norm hence higher than usual. Why does every single topic on tpu have to turn into a contest or an argument, some people just have to pick apart everything.


Because "well known" is subjective in the absence of numbers. That's why.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2019)

bug said:


> Because "well known" is subjective in the absence of numbers. That's why.


Where's your numbers to prove otherwise.... ohhhh you also don't have any, so the only data we have to go by is the more than usual reported failures which when presented with you simply state where's your numbers, where are your numbers btw? so you are as correct/wrong as me, nice one pal, did it take you all night to come up with this wise bit of wisdom to prove me wrong? 

Awaiting stats and percentage numbers for you to prove your point since that seems to be your go to response to people who actually own the cards in question..


----------



## bug (May 1, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Where's your numbers to prove otherwise.... ohhhh you also don't have any, so the only data we have to go by is the more than usual reported failures which when presented with you simply state where's your numbers, where are your numbers btw? so you are as correct/wrong as me, nice one pal, did it take you all night to come up with this wise bit of wisdom to prove me wrong?
> 
> Awaiting stats and percentage numbers for you to prove your point since that seems to be your go to response to people who actually own the cards in question..


And here is your real answer to why this discussion never ends. It's the "guilty until proven innocent camp" vs the others.

I may be old fashioned that way, but to put the blame on someone, I need more than internet whining. While I'm sure the failing cards are real enough, media's thirst for sensational is equally real (especially since there's nothing to report about AMD), so reports may very well be blown out of proportions.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2019)

bug said:


> And here is your real answer to why this discussion never ends. It's the "guilty until proven innocent camp" vs the others.
> 
> I may be old fashioned that way, but to put the blame on someone, I need more than internet whining. While I'm sure the failing cards are real enough, media's thirst for sensational is equally real (especially since there's nothing to report about AMD), so reports may very well be blown out of proportions.


Sorry, I fell asleep, I see you still didnt say anything relevant

You're saying all these 2080 owners are lying and in your perfect wisdom, you know better even though you havent owned one? hmmmm ok

Can you tell which 3080 owners will be labelled as whiners also being as you wont spend £2k of hyour money on one, but still know their lying


----------



## EarthDog (May 2, 2019)

I don't think anyone is saying they are not telling the truth... but we are also saying they were never failing 'hand over fist' as I saw someone quoted as saying. Being literal, I am sure the failure rate was higher than normal, but I surely don't think the roof was caving in like some users are saying. People may have the opinion that I am minimizing the issue.... that may be, but all is fair in love and war when there is another contingent sensationalizing how bad it really is (when nobody really knows). Think of it as a devil's advocate to keep people conscious and thinking.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 2, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Why does every single topic on tpu have to turn into a contest or an argument, some people just have to pick apart everything



For you answer to the above, see below.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Sorry, I fell asleep, I see you still didnt say anything relevant



You don't have to start spewing poo out of your mouth.  This is we can't have nice things and everything devolves into piss wars.  Keep it civil and discussions will last longer.



NdMk2o1o said:


> you know better even though you havent owned one?



I'm not sure what owning one out of a half million means?  Does that mean if yours broke so did all others?  What if yours didn't break, does that mean they are all good?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 2, 2019)

When a thousand dollar/pound gfx card fails, damn straight people will hear about it. When the 200 buck card dies, there's a lot less moaning. I think people are more vocal and likely to jump on a forum to say so when a very expensive thing breaks.

Without actual sales numbers versus fail rate, the discussion is nothing short of a clairvoyant cabaret.


----------



## 64K (May 2, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> When a thousand dollar/pound gfx card fails, damn straight people will hear about it. When the 200 buck card dies, there's a lot less moaning. I think people are more vocal and likely to jump on a forum to say so when a very expensive thing breaks.
> 
> Without actual sales numbers versus fail rate, the discussion is nothing short of a clairvoyant cabaret.



I've been saying that for years. I even left Newegg some feedback on it long ago. It would make the customer reviews much more meaningful if we could put the negative reviews in relation to the number sold. 

i.e. 5 people rate the product with 1 star and when you click on the 1 star reviews they are all saying that their 2080 Ti started artifacting and then died. If Newegg had sold 250 of them then that's not bad. Only 2% failure. If they sold 100 of them then that's starting to not look good. 5% failure rate. If they only sold 50 of them then that's a problem 10% failure rate. If they only sold 20 of them then it's a disaster. 25% failure rate.

It wouldn't be a hard thing to implement on Newegg and it would be very helpful to their customers. I don't know why they wouldn't want to.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 2, 2019)

64K said:


> I've been saying that for years. I even left Newegg some feedback on it long ago. It would make the customer reviews much more meaningful if we could put the negative reviews in relation to the number sold.
> 
> i.e. 5 people rate the product with 1 star and when you click on the 1 star reviews they are all saying that their 2080 Ti started artifacting and then died. If Newegg had sold 250 of them then that's not bad. Only 2% failure. If they sold 100 of them then that's starting to not look good. 5% failure rate. If they only sold 50 of them then that's a problem 10% failure rate. If they only sold 20 of them then it's a disaster. 25% failure rate.
> 
> It wouldn't be a hard thing to implement on Newegg and it would be very helpful to their customers. I don't know why they wouldn't want to.



The same reason they let people leave a review without being a verified owner.


----------



## EarthDog (May 2, 2019)

64K said:


> I've been saying that for years. I even left Newegg some feedback on it long ago. It would make the customer reviews much more meaningful if we could put the negative reviews in relation to the number sold.
> 
> i.e. 5 people rate the product with 1 star and when you click on the 1 star reviews they are all saying that their 2080 Ti started artifacting and then died. If Newegg had sold 250 of them then that's not bad. Only 2% failure. If they sold 100 of them then that's starting to not look good. 5% failure rate. If they only sold 50 of them then that's a problem 10% failure rate. If they only sold 20 of them then it's a disaster. 25% failure rate.
> 
> It wouldn't be a hard thing to implement on Newegg and it would be very helpful to their customers. I don't know why they wouldn't want to.


I like this idea... you know who I bet doesn't? AIBs... at least the ones with slightly higher returns rates on any product. They could alienate some vendors if they share that information. But I would LOVE to see that. People are always surprised when they see how many products are low single digit percent failures.



moproblems99 said:


> The same reason they let people leave a review without being a verified owner.


The annoying thing Newegg does that sully's their reviews???? Sending parts out to the general public to review. I can see like, an external optical or USB sticks or something like that... but they send out, motherboards, power supplys (it works), and parts that need proper testing that most people A - don't have the knowledge for in the first place, and B - do not have the testing equipment. 

NE reviews, to me, are only good for DOA type of information.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> NE reviews, to me, are only good for DOA type of information.



I'll be honest, reviews mean nothing to me anymore.  You have people that will drop negative or positive reviews for unrelated events, unverified owner reviews, and reviews from people that don't even know what product they ordered.

I'll read them for laughs or pictures but that is about as far as it goes.

Edit: Oh, and reviews that counter other reviews because review thought score was too low.


----------



## EarthDog (May 2, 2019)

My point exactly.. most leaving reviews (even those 'pro' reviews) on Newegg are clueless and aren't worth the electrons troubled to reach us...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 2, 2019)

Rx 480 killing motherboards anyone? So no it's got nothing to do with the cost, the failure rate was high because of a manufacturing fault that was killing cards in the same fashion. Jesus no ones blaming anyone in here so why act like you're representing nvidia personally and taking it as an insult


----------



## EarthDog (May 2, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Rx 480 killing motherboards anyone?


I didn't think that was a big deal either. Nor did many, really. Wasn't it much ado about nothing... like less than what we saw with these RTX cards? I thought it was only with overclocking (running the card out of spec) that would kill the motherboards. We've seen other cards blip past 75W before, again IIRC.
https://techreport.com/news/30345/amd-responds-to-radeon-rx-480-power-draw-controversy 



> AMD has directed concerned users and the press to the following statement on Anandtech (also provided to PC Perspective):
> 
> As you know, we continuously tune our GPUs in order to maximize their performance within their given power envelopes and the speed of the memory interface, which in this case is an unprecedented 8Gbps for GDDR5. Recently, we identified select scenarios where the tuning of some RX 480 boards was not optimal. Fortunately, we can adjust the GPU's tuning via software in order to resolve this issue. We are already testing a driver that implements a fix, and we will provide an update to the community on our progress on Tuesday (July 5, 2016).​Since we don't have the kind of in-depth power measurement hardware that PC Perspective does, we can't independently confirm this issue or its effects. The site does note that it hasn't experienced any negative side effects from running a single RX 480 in its test rigs, though, and we didn't note any weirdness in our test systems, either.


I know some did, and this was an issue. 



With the high end RTX it is pretty polarizing due to other factors involved. The cost of the card can certainly be a part of the reason.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 2, 2019)

trog100 said:


> just like everyone else i have been knocking it for the price.. but have still ended up buying one.. he he..
> 
> i also have a sneaking  suspicion that when the pain of buying the first one wears off i might end up buying another one.. tis the way my mind works..
> 
> trog


have fun with your new purchase bro, are you tickling it with mining tasks just to see, im interested in if it can be made to pay for itself per say? and , im just glad my mind works different or i would never eat lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> My point exactly.. most leaving reviews (even those 'pro' reviews) on Newegg are clueless and aren't worth the electrons troubled to reach us...



I'm a newegg reviewer and have been for years. I am more than capable of reviewing the items I receive. And those items I do not feel I am qualified for I do not accept the item for review at all. My point being not all reviews at Newegg are bogus. There are people like me who enjoy reviewing products with an open mind and unbiased opinion.

I should add that Newegg has never pressured me to give 5 egg reviews. I have reviewed many items that received 3 or less eggs. If it's junk then I spill it plain. Newegg has never stopped me from reviewing and keeps sending me kit so I think they want honest reviews.


----------



## EarthDog (May 2, 2019)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm a newegg reviewer and have been for years. I am more than capable of reviewing the items I receive. And those items I do not feel I am qualified for I do not accept the item for review at all. My point being not all reviews at Newegg are bogus. There are people like me who enjoy reviewing products with an open mind.


Indeed. Not all are completely clueless. 

I mean, how do you (not you personally) properly review a power supply? Just using it tells us nothing. Same goes for certain other products. Just using them isn't testing them. It can cover ergonomics or ease of use, things like that. But not some other, perhaps important aspects which may be out of reach of the majority reviewing.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Indeed. Not all are completely clueless.
> 
> I mean, how do you (not you personally) properly review a power supply? Just using it tells us nothing. Same goes for certain other products. Just using them isn't testing them. It can cover ergonomics or ease of use, things like that. But not some other, perhaps important aspects which may be out of reach of the majority reviewing.



Agreed. In some cases we do not have the ability to properly test and review an item. That's why we have the option to decline to review something. I have declined loads of kit over the years because I did not feel I could review it properly. Sure some people will accept it and then just place a bogus review. I do not doubt this happens but for me if I can't properly test it then why waste my time? Newegg will gladly send me something I can properly test. Hell I have even turned down kit because I don't have time.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 2, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Rx 480 killing motherboards anyone? So no it's got nothing to do with the cost, the failure rate was high because of a manufacturing fault that was killing cards in the same fashion. Jesus no ones blaming anyone in here so why act like you're representing nvidia personally and taking it as an insult



Not sure if post aimed at me, as I'm the one who mentioned cost?

If so, I'm certainly not acting like I'm representing Nvidia personally. The only way I can perceive that ideology is if your post is from an anti-Nvidia perspective where your own bias against the firm creates an illusion of defence.

FACT is, nobody here has the failure rates. What we are dealing with is anecdotal evidence - which is as good as hearsay. You keep saying 'high' failure rate. Prove it. That is your requirement. My point was when you spend 1k+ on a gfx card, you're sure as hell going to be pissed off when it fails. So you are far more likely to raise a pitchfork about it. I certainly would. And that is a very human thing to do.  

Consider this - I, personally, am far more likely to recall a broken down Mercedes, than say, a Ford Fiesta. I (falsely) equate cost with reliability - which is a common assumption to make. But it is a very human assumption to make. That's what's happening here. People are more likely to take notice when an expensive product fails. If you think that's not true, then you're absolutely ignoring logical human failings, and in turn, being that illogical human. 

I'm not defending Nvidia. I'm arguing against the use of anecdotes to confirm an issue.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 2, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> have fun with your new purchase bro, are you tickling it with mining tasks just to see, im interested in if it can be made to pay for itself per say? and , im just glad my mind works different or i would never eat lol.



I have read 90mhs for Eth out of the box and up to 100 with tweaks.

Edit: NM, I had VII on the brain.  I think 2080ti was in the 60 - 70 range.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2019)

@trog100 

Here


----------



## spaceZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Just wanted to report on the failure of my 2nd  Palit RTX2080Ti GamingP OC 11G card yesterday - a followup from my earlier April 28 posts where my first card failed after about 16 weeks of regular (but not heavy) use.  Scan.co.uk were very good for this, after some initial questions they issued RMA and I had a replacement card in less than 1 week. 

I've had about the same use pattern over the last 4 months with the new card.  It is now failing in what seems pretty much the same way:  Started generating errors in some games, then running a GPU stress test (FurMark) consistently locked around 60 C temp, and then finally the "space invader" artifacts appeared.

I checked and both my cards used the Micron GDDR6 memory.

I will be RMAing again... might ask if they have better solution than just replacement this time.  In the meantime an AMD Radeon RX560 I bought for backup is swapped in..


----------



## bug (Aug 19, 2019)

spaceZ said:


> Just wanted to report on the failure of my 2nd  Palit RTX2080Ti GamingP OC 11G card yesterday - a followup from my earlier April 28 posts where my first card failed after about 16 weeks of regular (but not heavy) use.  Scan.co.uk were very good for this, after some initial questions they issued RMA and I had a replacement card in less than 1 week.
> 
> I've had about the same use pattern over the last 4 months with the new card.  It is now failing in what seems pretty much the same way:  Started generating errors in some games, then running a CPU stress test consistently locked around 60 C temp, and then finally the "space invader" artifacts appeared.
> 
> ...


Crappy news, but look at the bright side: there haven't been reports of faulty 2080Tis in months, so whatever you're getting this time should finally work.
Unless you have some freaky PSU that kills the cards.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 19, 2019)

spaceZ said:


> Just wanted to report on the failure of my 2nd  Palit RTX2080Ti GamingP OC 11G card yesterday - a followup from my earlier April 28 posts where my first card failed after about 16 weeks of regular (but not heavy) use.  Scan.co.uk were very good for this, after some initial questions they issued RMA and I had a replacement card in less than 1 week.
> 
> I've had about the same use pattern over the last 4 months with the new card.  It is now failing in what seems pretty much the same way:  Started generating errors in some games, then running a CPU stress test consistently locked around 60 C temp, and then finally the "space invader" artifacts appeared.
> 
> ...



interesting.. my second one is still working fine but i have been running it at 70% power.. let us know what scan say about a second failure..

trog

ps.. just as a test i cranked my card up to +139 on the core +1000 on the memory and %115 power and did a couple of timespy runs.. no sign of any degrade but as we know when these things fail it comes out of the blue.. i would love to know which part is failing i dont think its the memory and there has never been any definitive answer..

the scan warranty starts again with each new card so in that sense we are okay..


----------



## swirl09 (Aug 19, 2019)

trog100 said:


> the scan warranty starts again with each new card so in that sense we are okay..


I did not know that!

My first 2080ti started acting up on me. Contacted Scan, painless process, got a new GPU (with samsung memory too - doesnt hurt.) Really hoping it was just the early models that were dodgey.

I am 4 months with my replacement and thankfully its behaving.


----------



## aQi (Aug 19, 2019)

Good going now install Minecraft that has ray tracing


----------



## spaceZ (Aug 19, 2019)

bug said:


> Crappy news, but look at the bright side: there haven't been reports of faulty 2080Tis in months, so whatever you're getting this time should finally work.
> Unless you have some freaky PSU that kills the cards.



Hope you are right on 3rd time lucky.  My PSU is a new Corsair AX1200i, 1200W - so hopefully that is not the problem...



trog100 said:


> interesting.. my second one is still working fine but i have been running it at 70% power.. let us know what scan say about a second failure..
> 
> trog
> 
> ...



Anecdotally seems tied to extended load - and thus thermal degradation?   I never overclocked this card or the previous one.  Interesting if its not memory.  

 I had some time off with injury and did some gaming over last week.  It started to crash out of Prey, maybe 10 hours in.
Then under the 4 FurMark stress tests I could get in it froze the test when temps rose to 57-60 C.   Then it wouldn't boot into Windows, not even the Asus BIOS screen worked.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2019)

spaceZ said:


> Just wanted to report on the failure of my 2nd  Palit RTX2080Ti GamingP OC 11G card yesterday - a followup from my earlier April 28 posts where my first card failed after about 16 weeks of regular (but not heavy) use.  Scan.co.uk were very good for this, after some initial questions they issued RMA and I had a replacement card in less than 1 week.
> 
> I've had about the same use pattern over the last 4 months with the new card.  It is now failing in what seems pretty much the same way:  Started generating errors in some games, then running a GPU stress test (FurMark) consistently locked around 60 C temp, and then finally the "space invader" artifacts appeared.
> 
> ...



Might as well get money back and wait and see what a RX 5800XT/5900XT Brings


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 19, 2019)

spaceZ said:


> Hope you are right on 3rd time lucky.  My PSU is a new Corsair AX1200i, 1200W - so hopefully that is not the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, that's not much of a temperature?, good luck on number 3.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dont buy the evga 2080ti black edition. I have sold over 8 of those over this month and 3 of them need rma. One evga 2080ti box cooler design also needs rma. I've never seen so much crap in my life.


----------



## spaceZ (Sep 4, 2019)

Just received and installed a replacement:   Gigabyte GV-N208TGAMING OC-11GC
Has Samsung memory, not Micron like my last 2 Palits

We'll see how it goes...


----------

